# Steal-your-heart Dixie



## Stolenheart (Jan 21, 2009)

A montage of Dixie; She will steal your heart.
http://www.vimeo.com/2897968


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh...those pics. She is a beautiful girl. What is the story behind her?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is a real find. I hope she finds her forever home soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Isnt there someone right now on the forum searching for a grown up golden?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope the OP comes back. 

Please contact the Golden Retriever Rescue groups in your area, and state wide, they can help you find a home for Dixie. You can find a list of rescue groups at this website:

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wonder if it is a rescue dog or a dog needing a home from a owner. She sure is a pretty girl and that song matches perfectly with the video. Make me want to go out and adopt her.


----------



## Stolenheart (Jan 21, 2009)

I hope I'm doing this correctly. This is my first forum. I really have to get with the program; I have no idea how this works. Anyway. In case I'm doing it correctly, Dixie is not a rescue dog per say. She belonged to a person who lives a few streets away. She was tied up all day in the back yard and when the owner, whom I know, would untie her she would run away and end up at my house. Sometimes we would get back from a trip and she would be sleeping on the deck. She was not a "physically abused" dog. She was just left to herself. 
I believe GR's, like many other dogs, are people dogs. They want to be with their humans. They are not outside dogs. For now Dixie is with us until I find a great home for her. She is such a good dog. I hope I can find a family close by so I can dog sit her (for free). By close by I mean within 3-4 hours drive. We could meet half way if the new family needed a dog sitter. We do travel but I'm sure we could work something out.
All I want for her is a good family that loves her and knows that she is a people dog. She loves kids and loves to play and run with other dogs. But I must mention that she does chase squirrels. She is such an easy dog.


----------



## Stolenheart (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm sorry. I'm new to all this forum stuff. I've replied to Beaushell with Dixie's story. She is not a rescue dog per say. I know her owner but his situation at the moment does not warrant a dog. I have her now because every time the previous owner would let her loose she would come to my house. He has given up on her because she sheds and she runs away. He has asked me to find her a home and I have told him that I would and that I would keep her until I do. She is not a physicaly abused dog she was just left to herself, tied up in the back yard; hence the running away. She has had all her shots and is spayed. She is heartworm negative. She is very calm, loves, loves, loves, to go on walks and play fetch. If she sits of lays down beside you she has to be touching you. The pictures that you have seen are just a glimpse of Dixie. Thank You for your interest in her. I just wish I know how to post/reply to veryone at the same time. Pls forgive my ignorance in the forum world.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Where is Dixie?


----------



## Stolenheart (Jan 21, 2009)

Besides being in my heart, she is in North Carolina.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I guess North Carolina is too far away for me - but could you be a little more specific about where?


----------



## Stolenheart (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh. I guess I'm doing this forum stuff correctly. Boy. I might get the hang of this.
OK I'm in Washington, NC. But lets not let a little road trip hinder or impede a worthy cause.


----------



## Stolenheart (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry everyone. Next time I'll check my spelling and typos.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

She looks like she'd steal most anyone's heart! Hope someone nearer you shows some interest!


----------



## Stolenheart (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm new to forums. Should I post in another forum?


----------



## MyRealMcRoy (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd LOVE to take her if I could! DH will be home in a little while. I'd have to talk to him first. We've got a new golden baby coming home early May, so I'd also want to talk to my breeder. It concerns me a little having both of them in 'new' homes so close together. I've always heard having two puppies at the same time is not a good idea. She's not a puppy physically but it sounds like she may be emotionally if she hasn't had much contact/training. 

Are you keeping her inside? How's she doing with house training etc. 

We're pretty far from you too... looks like about 6-7 hours. Who was it that was looking for a rescue??? Was it Aces????


----------



## Stolenheart (Jan 21, 2009)

HiRealMcRoy
I do keep her in the house. Actually I'm quite surprised by her. Being an outside dog I thought she would be asking to go out but she loves it in the house. She even likes to sleep in (I never knew a dog that liked to sleep in). I'm an early riser and when I come downstairs she is sleeping on her dog bed, opens one eye then goes back to sleep. Gets up when she's ready; stretches and yawns and then the tail wags and she smiles. I've left her alone in the house for about 4-5 hours - she didn't seem to mind. She doesn't chew furniture or shoes but she loves her Kong. I comb her everyday - she has better hair than I do. I also pass the vacuum on her - she just stands there and lets me do it. She's great. Of course she's always stuck to my husband like a postage stamp. She lies down beside him when he's at the computer and sleeps. Her favorite game is "Try to catch me and take my ball away from me". She loves to go on walks and prances with her head high - it's almost as if she showing everyone, and all the other dogs, how proud she is that she has someone to walk with her. She is so good. I still can't get over how easy she is. 
And in case you a wondering, she is up-to-date on all her shots and she is heartworm negative.
Thank you for caring and asking about her. You must be very anxious about getting your new pup. I love puppy breath... if only they could bottle it....


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi

Is there anyway this could be moved to MAIN DISCUSSIONS i am sure it would get more hits on that section. ?????????


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I moved this to the rescue cases, so more people would see it. She is beautiful, I hope she gets adopted soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

A Big Bump for Dixie!!

Dixie is a 2 1/2 year old Golden Retriever who will steal your heart!!

PLAY HER VIDEO!!!

http://www.vimeo.com/2897968


----------



## MyRealMcRoy (Dec 17, 2008)

Bumping again ... Stolen: I sent you a PM. I'd LOVE to have her - I just have so many questions! She just seems too good to be true. You seem to know the owner fairly well, how sure are you of her medical history? Having just recently lost a GR to cancer I'm not quite ready to take on the financial/emotional burden of another special needs dog. Any registration or breeder info available?

Sorry for the third degree, but we're pretty far away for a trial visit and the last thing I want is to be responsible for sending another beautiful GR to rescue should I not be able to keep her! 

P.S. I do think this thread would get more responses if you posted a few of the pictures here in the thread. The slideshow is a SLOW download for folks still on dial-up and lots of people won't even bother looking at photos if they're linked somewhere else.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am IN LOVE!!!! Wish I could have her!! I'd drive to N. Carolina.
I sure hope she finds a good home and Nicole/Stolen, Thank you for saving this sweet beautiful girl!! You are an angel.

Real McCoy, I sure hope you can adopt her! She is a beauty!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Dixie is so pretty. I hope she finds the perfect home real soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyRealMcRoy*

MyRealMcRoy:

You said you are in Middle Georgia. What City?
Probably is not that far from Washington, NC.
Did Stolen answer your questions?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's beautiful! I hope the OP (Nicole) comes back.


----------



## k9momx2 (Dec 15, 2008)

Pretty girl!!!! Wish I had room for them all!


----------



## Stolenheart (Jan 21, 2009)

What's an OP?


----------



## Stolenheart (Jan 21, 2009)

To MyrealMcRoy, 
Boy, I'm pooped. I've been trying to reply to your PM. Sent it out twice but I don't think the forum is permitting me to respond. If you want you can send me another PM with your email. Sorry
PS: I've uploaded a few pics. Check out my album.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OP = Original Poster. Glad you're back!


----------



## Stolenheart (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks Kimm -


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stolenheart*

Stolenheart

OP is other person.

Why don't you post your email address here unless you don't feel comfortable doing that.


----------



## Stolenheart (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you all for putting up with my ignorance about forums. I need a few more posts b4 I can respond to PMs.


----------



## Stolenheart (Jan 21, 2009)

I've also addes some pics - see my album.


----------



## Stolenheart (Jan 21, 2009)

I must inquire at my local college about "Forum" courses.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OP, is other person? I didn't know that. I thought it was original poster. LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm: You know more than me with this lingo.
It must be original poster.

Some of us don't understand these abbreviations!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Kimm: You know more than me with this lingo.
> It must be original poster.
> 
> Some of us don't understand these abbreviations!


Sometimes I just guess!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I'm just old!!*

I'm just old-just kidding-I don't feel old.
I don't text so I guess I have no need to know these things.
Hope someone adopts Daisy!!


----------



## Stolenheart (Jan 21, 2009)

Boy I was way off - I thought it meant Original Protector.


----------



## mandy01 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes! We are! Where is dixie located?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stolenheart*

Stolenheart

Mandy is asking where Dixie is located.
Are you in North Carolina?

Stolenheart:
Can you give your email address so people can email you since you cannot receive PM's yet?


----------



## mandy01 (Jan 15, 2009)

We are in the Washington,DC area. I grew up in SC and still travel there to see family. Where is Washington. NC?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

mandy01 said:


> We are in the Washington,DC area. I grew up in SC and still travel there to see family. Where is Washington. NC?


 
http://www.ci.washington.nc.us/department_jobs.aspx


----------



## mandy01 (Jan 15, 2009)

Got it--about 5+ hrs from here--on the coast?


----------



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey I want Dixie!!!!!!!! She is a doll


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Hi! Hope you are doing alright.
Isn't Dixie a sweetie?


----------



## MyRealMcRoy (Dec 17, 2008)

Mandy & Mrs H... If ya'll are serious about wanting her you should be able to send Stolen a PM now. There is nothing I'd love more than to have her but so far I have not been able to talk DH into it. And he does have a point. With the new golden baby coming in a few months he just wants to be able to give him our undivided attention. 

I'm not giving up yet ... but if one of ya'll could take her it sure wouldn't hurt my feelings.


----------



## mandy01 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like I don't have enough posts to send a PM yet...


----------



## MyRealMcRoy (Dec 17, 2008)

Keep responding... I think you're only a couple away!! Stolen said she had to get to 15 before it would let her. I just don't understand the point. It's not like this forum is over run with trolls. 

Dixie sounds like a DOLL... healthy and very well mannered.


----------



## mandy01 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks. Our PC is currently defragging, so I have to use my phone. Still haven't been able to see the videos!!


----------



## mandy01 (Jan 15, 2009)

Love the pics You can check out mine, too--we even have some of our 1st golden, Kasey, who is now at the bridge. How long have you known Dixie & her owner?


----------



## mandy01 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry...I'd love to keep chatting, but I've got to get some sleep! I'll check in AM.


----------



## mandy01 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Finally got to watch the video!!*

OMG - What a darling girl!!! I'm hooked.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stolen*

Stolen:

If you can't get or send PM's yet and you want to email me:
[email protected]
and send me a msg. that I can pm to someone, I would be more than happy to do that!1


----------



## mandy01 (Jan 15, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Stolen:
> 
> If you can't get or send PM's yet and you want to email me:
> [email protected]
> and send me a msg. that I can pm to someone, I would be more than happy to do that!1


Thanks! I did just send a PM...finally got enough posts!!


----------



## mandy01 (Jan 15, 2009)

mandy01 said:


> Thanks! I did just send a PM...finally got enough posts!!


Oops - sorry, I see that last post was for Stolen...

Stolen, are you out there??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mandy*

Mandy:

Who did you just send a pm to? Stolen or me?
I don't know if she can get pm's yet.


----------



## Stolenheart (Jan 21, 2009)

Dixie has found a FOREVER home! A perfect home with little people and big people and even another fur person. What more could I ask for. Thank You all from the bottom of my heart. I have gone through some of your stories and you all truly have golden hearts. I will take pictures of Dixie and her new family and will post with mandy01's permisison. Take Care and again - Merci


----------



## MyRealMcRoy (Dec 17, 2008)

Stolen,

Just got your message ... I am so exited for Dixie and for mandy01!!! Thank you for helping Dixie to find the home she deserved! And thanks mandy01 for opening your heart and home to this beautiful golden girl!!

:thanks: :thanks: :thanks:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I just love happy endings!


----------



## mandy01 (Jan 15, 2009)

We are SO excited about getting our new golden girl! I'm so glad I joined this forum with all you wonderful golden lovers...we would never have found Dixie without you! I look forward to posting more stories about Dixie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Mandy:

I am so excited for you and Dixie and Stolenheart!!

How is Dixie getting from NC to MD?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so great. I am so happy for you Mandy and Dixie. Cant wait to see pictures of the homecoming.


----------



## mandy01 (Jan 15, 2009)

We are driving down to get her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mandy*

Mandy:

That's what I like to hear!! It will be much faster driving down to get her than waiting for a transport to fill!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is so wonderful! When will you get her?


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Aww.. congratulations1 I'm so happy that dixie will have a happy home!

Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## mandy01 (Jan 15, 2009)

We're on our way down there (from MD) right now!! Will bring her home tomorrow!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Have a safe trip!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mandy*

Mandy:

I could just cry happy tears for you guys and Dixie.
Can't wait until you are all together.
Now that is LOVE driving to get her-I would do the same thing!!!
Can't wait for pictures!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so happy for Dixie and Mandy. Cant wait to hear about the meeting and see pictures. Such great news.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!!! That moved so quick and now Dixie is going to have a loving home with Mandy!!

Have a safe journey Mandy and I can't wait to see pics of you all... wow, the power of communication!!!! Awesome!


----------



## mandy01 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Dixie coming home*

We're on our way home with our beautiful golden girl Dixie!! What an amazing meeting...Stolenheart & hubby were AMAZING!! We are so lucky to have come across each other on this forum!! Will post pics soon...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Can't wait*

Can't wait until you're home with Dixie!


----------



## rosiesrelics1013 (Jan 31, 2009)

*dixie*

How do you contact some one about her


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

rosiesrelics1013 said:


> How do you contact some one about her


Dixie found a home. I know there is a special dog out there waiting just for you, too!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this thread. Hi Mandy, I'm in Maryland too...the southern region. I'm so happy for you and Dixie. I just watched the video, she's gorgeous, and SO lucky to have found her way through Stolenheart to You and her Forever Home. I can't wait for pics either! Congrat's to all involved!!!


----------



## mandy01 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Mandy and Dixie at home*

Here is a pic of Mandy & Dixie enjoying each other's company. Unfortunately, this is about the only good pic of Mandy that I've been able to take, as she hates the camera (reminds her of lightning which she has always been fearful of). They're just hanging out...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They look like they enjoy each other already! Woo hoo! Thank you for posting this photo!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Awww!!*

Awww!!

Mandy and Dixie look so GOOD TOGETHER. BOTH are just beautiiful!!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mandy01 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you! We feel very, very blessed.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so great them hanging out together. Glad things are going so great.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Old gold & rescued gold - can't be a better picture! Love it - thanks for sharing!


----------

